# Solved: Computer suddenly will not recognize camera or SD card



## richkuy

I have an one year old HP pavilion with Vista 32 bit and a Canon A650 IS digital camera. I downloaded photos successfully for a year by just plugging the USB cable into the camera and computer. Then a couple months ago, the computer stopped recognizing the camera. I discovered though that the computer would recognize the SD card if I removed it from the camera and inserted it in the computer's onboard SD card reader. So that is what I've been doing...till today...now my computer will not recognize the SD card either. The SD card (transcend 8 GB) continues to work in my camera though, and I can scroll through the pictures I just took (and have been trying to load into my computer all morning!). I even installed Canon's Zoombrowser software off the original disk--doesn't recognize card or camera either. Checked for new drivers but none seem to be required. Tried two other USB ports--no luck. Any suggestions?

Thanks,

richkuy


----------



## bkpeck

I had this happen once. I used task manager to see what I had running and it showed 2 or three programs with picture downloaders running. I ended the processes and it worked fine
Just a suggestion


----------



## Kaithlyn

i recommend installing drivers. i got similar problem with my cam. my computer recognizes it as removable drive and i can copy photos with no problems, but computer at my parents needed drivers to be installed.


----------



## richkuy

Here is what worked. Since my computer could recognize neither the camera or the SD card, on a whim I inserted the SD card in my Olympus LS-10 digital recorder. I then connected the recorder to my computer with a USB cord. Voila! My computer recognized the LS-10, and showed me two icons--one for the onboard storage inherent to the LS-10, and one for the SD-card. I selected, first Photshop Elements to read the card and then Windows Live Photo Gallery, . Both did so successfully and I downloaded my pics. So I guess I can continue to use my LS-10 as a 'card reader'. Still, the fact that my computer suddenly stopped recognizing first, my camera then later, my SD card (unless the card is in the LS-10), but will recognize the card within another device...is weird. Thank for your answers.

richkuy


----------



## kaktex

This problem only happened to me when I forgot to use the "Unplug Or Eject Hardware" protocol if connecting my camera via USB cable, or double-clicking on "My Computer" and right-clicking the card reader's drive location to select "Eject" before removing the memory card from a reader. 
As usual, a re-start fixed things, but only until the next time I screwed up.


----------

